# Keys To A Leadline Class?



## waresbear

Sorry, can't help you out very much, I have not shown leadline (yet, grandbaby is only a year, lol) but I remember a judge at one show said the saddle must fit the child.


----------



## spurstop

Not my video, but this is how it's done at the APHA shows:


----------



## hemms

The video covers what we just did, except helmets were mandatory.


----------



## Maple

I'm just starting out my little girl in leadrein. I can't help you at all with western, and I don't know if it is the same there as it is here but these are the tips I've come across:

1. Handler and child to match as close as possible. Navy and navy or black and black. 
2. Bling it up with the browband. We have buttonholes for Mom & kid and a matching browband for the pony. 
3. You want the child to look like they can do it all themselves. You are not to have the lead attached to the bit, it is to be attached to the back of the noseband. 
4. Depending on the age, if the child is young enough they will not be required to do the solo trot. I believe it is the under 4 classes as my daughter competed in one at 3 years of age when she didn't need to trot. Often the judge will tell you before you do the solo ride, but do let him/her know this is your first time and check if you feel the need. 
5. Glam up the child's hair if a girl. I have a matching ribbon for her hair and the pony's tail. Your going for the cute factor - scrunchies and ribbons.
6. Nice tight plaits for the pony. If you can, ribbons or bows on each plait. They can be purchased for cheap enough. I got some gorgeous royal blue ribbons with diamonds for Simba and they cost me €6.
7. Make sure your tack is matching. You can either use a dark numnah or none at all. If you use one, make sure it's not a square and it is shaped to the saddle. 
8. Make sure you are dressed smart. I ended up with a matching mother/daughter outfit as I bought one used online and the whole lot was cheaper than the jacket brand new! I'm going to feel like a muppet in it (bowler hat, jacket, scarf and skirt!) but ah well.... lol
9. The judge will have a chat with the child prior to the solo ride. It would be no harm to school the child a bit on what to say... remember... they LOOOOOOOVE their pony, it's the best pony in the world yadda yadda yadda. Remember the cute sweet factor. 

Ummm... think that is about all I have for you.... we were meant to have our first show with Simba this weekend but it's been cancelled due to the rain. Another thing I want to point out... these are very much a popularity contest and is often won by who the judges know. My little girl was placed well below a kid who only came into the class after the solo ride and only walked half a lap while they picked the placings simply because the handler frequented the shows regularly and knew the judges well. We didn't deserve to anywhere near win, but it is very frustrating that somebody can do that.


----------

